# What is your dream car?



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

My dream car would be either a '65 camaro or my dad's old purple corvette that caught fire What's yours?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

music4life said:


> or my dad's old purple corvette that caught fire


Would that be before or after the fire ?, Sorry had to ask, Not sure if that was sarcasm ?.

Mine would probably be a Bugatti Veyron. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeep or a Hummer.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

1968 Pontiac Firebird









Or any old school American muscle car for that matter. The only reason I would EVER want to live in the 60's. Those cars had style.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Here is mine...*

The 1999 - 2003 era BMW M5:



















I have a strong penchant for European luxury\performance machines, probably due to my families Italian origins.:clap


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

'69 Boss 429 Mustang. They came with a 429 cubic inch hemi engine designed for Nascar racing, but they were de-tuned to make them more streetable and to keep the insurance companies happy. No way I could afford one though...they go for six figures.










By the way, not to be nitpicky...but 1967 was the first model year for the Camaro, they weren't made yet in '65.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

07 Mitsubishi eclipse


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> 1968 Pontiac Firebird


I adore a woman with good taste. :kiss


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> '69 Boss 429 Mustang.


now that i would want.



MojoCrunch said:


> 1968 Pontiac Firebird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure is a nice car.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Chevy Nova SS


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Definitely a yellow hummer (If we ignore gas prices lol)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

8) A Barbie car...I'd get it in my size though.










^ Or something simular. I like the red one, because of the bubble.  :clap


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Toyota Supra






Must watch vid! :banana


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

and


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

2010 Dodge Charger










(Technically, my dream version of this car would probably be some special package with a Hemi engine)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

2011 corvette zr1










&

Aston Martin


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

The DeLorean with a working flux capacitor.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Paulo (Mar 15, 2011)

Gt-r 2012


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

1955 Chevy. Black on black, stickshift, two door. Bob Falfa was a bad ***.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I love all the beautiful muscle cars you guys posted! 


Vanilllabb said:


>


The Jetson's is what comes in mind. Not something I would drive but they are very adorable little guys. They remind me of a prototype for those little Smart Cars (that look like a shoe on wheels). My mom is kinda small so she thinks it'd be perfect for her size.

Now I'm waiting for someone to post either
A) The Knight Rider car (Trans Am) - I've always told this was every little boys dream car.
B) The Lamborghini! Not ONE lambo!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Almost any kind of japanese or european sporty import.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> 2010 Dodge Charger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After seeing the cars some posted, my dreams are a little more down to earth, I guess. Still, the top of the line model with all the cool stuff probably ain't cheap.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont have a dream car. I get what I want.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A Volkswagen Beetle that WORKS.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1.









2.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Audi R8


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

*1937 Bugatti Atlantic*

The thread is *dream* cars, so I have gone with a 1930's super car, only 3 were made and the last time one sold it went for $34 million.
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/1937-Bugatti-Type-57SC-Atlantic-rear.jpg


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Audi R8


That would definetly be next on my list. I love the styling of the R8 :yes.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the pretty green Lambo. Nice.

1969 Ford Torino Cobra .... smexy


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

1986 Monte Carlo SS


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Old school

Chevy Impala









Rolls Royce


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Old school
> 
> Chevy Impala


My brother owns an old school Impala (not sure what year) It looks kind of like this one, only his has more of a muscle car frame to it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione, if it has to be a production car.

But if I could have anything, I would get a little crazier...










BMW Nazca C2 from 1991

Also I want this Volvo Station Wagon with 500hp and other crazy rides too numerous to list.










Realistically, what I'll buy when I pay off my Jetta and sell my 325i, is a 335i like this.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> My brother owns an old school Impala (not sure what year) It looks kind of like this one, only his has more of a muscle car frame to it.


Sweet  I like browsing Kijiji for old school impalas. Kinda silly though, because I don't even have my lincense yet


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Rolls Royce


This is one of mine too, beautiful car. The only thing I'd do would be to change the color and chop off the roof. If that was my car I'd want people to see the idiot behind the wheel. LOL.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I know this isn't exactly a car but it's a vehicle. Anyone heard of those Toyota I-real's? Basically the wheelchair of the future. Some of these can go up to 30 mph! I want one!













If only Oprah would give away stuff like this on her show. That'd be crazy awesome.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Haha, that's an interesting mode of transportation! Never heard of it.



sanspants08 said:


> Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione, if it has to be a production car.
> 
> BMW Nazca C2 from 1991
> 
> Realistically, what I'll buy when I pay off my Jetta and sell my 325i, is a 335i like this.


Forgot about the Alfa Romeo. Anytime I see one of those on the road here, I just about wreck from staring at it. It's top of my list of favourites!

The 335i is very cooooool :yes.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

A ford mustang.


----------



## Ryanne (Mar 1, 2011)

Edward Cullen's car  or is that getting old now?


----------



## AT7 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lexus LFA


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

wtf why has my pic come out so big :S


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Mclaren F1


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Bit of a typical choice but ooohhh well... Aston Martin Vanquish ;D


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Mclaren's, lambo's, and lotus' always remind me of a praying mantis/beetle (the bug, not the VW). It'd be cool to drive a car where it feels like you're running at 90 mph because you're so close to the ground.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

RUF CTR. Imagine an old 80s 911 (3.2 Carrera) throwing out 470 bhp, no stupid computers correcting and filtering every input or a silly automatic, manumatic or semi-automatic gearbox to make it American-friendly (aka accessible to people who can't drive). Terrifying machine.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

theseshackles said:


> Toyota Supra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a pretty green color. I actually saw this car in the exact color when I was at a red light. I just feel in love with it.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

69 Chevy Impala, beautiful!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Evo 5  Hope to buy one soon lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Corvette zr1

Second would be a gt-r


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Honda Prelude
Ford Mustang
Chevy Silverado


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Such a pretty green color. I actually saw this car in the exact color when I was at a red light. I just feel in love with it.


my riding instructor has a car like this except its silver...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

321kyle said:


> Honda Prelude
> Ford Mustang
> Chevy Silverado


i have a mustang, but its an 2000, when i get the money im gonna but a new one... probably a couple of years off though


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

my dream car si an aston martin... i like their look


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Or a Toyota Celica. Or a '67 Chevy Impala.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

69 Pontiac Firebird. I got drive one once. I was on a movie set and the only let me drive it around the set a few times. She had a push button start, beautiful. This the probably about the only "materialistic" thing I would go crazy for. I probably could maybe start restoring one now, but I want to be able to drop 40 grand into her engine easy. Breathtaking, I'm so in love.:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Ferrari F40. Best "super car" ever.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

One that never breaks down


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

Evo VI beautiful car


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Something like these:



















I don't know anything about car brands but those look cool...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

18andLife said:


> Or a Toyota Celica. Or a '67 Chevy Impala.


Tight as F--k!

All def give this a Ride


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

'67 Camaro SS


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

1959 Cadillac Series 62 Convertible


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

IRSadface said:


> Evo VI beautiful car


Agreed


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

dunno much about cars but this one is pretty cool looking. I like the matte finish.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

IRSadface said:


> Evo VI beautiful car


Not sure which one performs better because i've never driven either, but i know the WRX STI sure as hell looks better.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Not the prius, but the driverless car.

Bring it on! I'm ready to watch youtube videos while commuting to work!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this is 2012, driving is no longer necessary, we have public transportation, it's cheaper, more reliable, no costs for insurance, repairs, oil change, no traffic tickets, and less likely to get in a accident. Car? Please, I rather ride a bike.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)

The almighty 1992 Jaguar XJ220, love at first sight.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Shelby GT500


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Pure Sex


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ If only that car had a little more room inside to have some fun


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Disarray said:


> dunno much about cars but this one is pretty cool looking. I like the matte finish.


Lamborghini Aventador


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ^ If only that car had a little more room inside to have some fun


Yea not enough room for that. That's why you have to sit her on the trunk and hope no one comes by haaa


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

lexus lf-lc


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Yea not enough room for that. That's why you have to sit her on the trunk and hope no one comes by haaa


That's why I have a truck. Just lay some blankets down in the bed.

The bare metal of the trunk would be kinda cold.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1969 Chevy Camero


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1970 Datsun S30Z, sounds so beautiful :')


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Koenigsegg Agera R


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> 1969 Chevy Camero


smart kid, nothing beats American muscle.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Dodge Viper. One of the older ones from the 90's, not the new model.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> 1969 Chevy Camero


My favourite car, you have great taste


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Honda Integra DC4 or a 1969 Dodge Charger... Both if I could afford them...
(Would post pics, but don't know how.)


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Jaguar XKE coupé (1970):










And it's gotta be RED. :evil


----------



## kaycee94 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know anything about cars.....but...my dream car would be one that has auto-pilot so it can navigate on its own. If it flies it gets bonus points. I know, I'm a dreamer....


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I also know very little about cars. I've only known the basic Toyota Corollas my dad has always bought. He's just always bought the basic commuter cars to get from point A to B. Only this year, I'm getting a little interested in cars now and would want to get a higher end car. Since I'm only used to Corollas, my standards are quite low. 

The Hyundai Genesis coupes look nice and actually something I can afford and drive, haha!


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jjbanderson44 (Dec 10, 2012)

I950 merc lead sled


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MindEraser said:


> :boogie


sex on wheels


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't wanna learn to drive so an autonomous one.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mclaren p1

or...










Ferrari F70


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Noca said:


> Mclaren p1


 :lol
Looks like an electric razor with wheels.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

My first car was a BMW 328xi, which was sweet and I used to speed quite a bit when I first got my license. I'd love to drive a Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

More ideally, I'd like it to be white with pink accents. But who's gonna be picky? I want an Audi R8 someday <3

Or, realistically, an early 90's Volkswagen Corrado g60 with a turbo installed would make me happy <3 I'd be at the drag strip every weekend with that thing.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
*
Gods gonna bless me with this stunning beauty!
*


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

camaro or mustang


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a car with 4 wheels,that is reliable,that goes from one place to another. Honestly don't care that much,I've washed my car like 3 times in 3 years...


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

A nice shiny new Subaru.


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Does The Executor count as a car.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have it already, Volkswagen 16 years old 

I am not a car fanatic you bet.


----------

